# HELP!!! New gearing for my s14 questions



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

I want to get wider gears for the rearend of my s14. I have no clue (nor does the dealership those fu...) what the gear ratio is in the back, but it's got to be around 4.11. Will the rear end from a Q45, Z32, R32, R33, or R34 fit and what are the gearing ratios? I'm thinking that I want a low 3 or 2.83. I'm not looking for a fast 0-60 (I know I'm wierd), I am looking to be doing 80 at 2000 rpm.


----------

